# Hey, new member here.



## JesW (Sep 11, 2008)

:salut:  Hello all, I'm Jes.

I'm working on my first book.  I've got it plotted out on notecards, and now I'm trying to flush out the details.

So I'm looking forward to taking advantage of this site.

Thanks, 
Jes

:cheers:


----------



## gordon (Sep 11, 2008)

hi


----------



## Nickie (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello to you, Jes, and welcome to the forum. Plenty of helpful people around!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey there Jes and welcome to WF!


----------



## Squishtof (Sep 12, 2008)

From one newbie to another.. I welcome thee *bows*


----------



## wacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to my planet JesW. We are hungry for more earthlings. Please jooin us as the meal... Sorry please join us for a meal


----------



## terrib (Sep 12, 2008)

glad to have you, jes


----------



## JosephB (Sep 12, 2008)

> So I'm looking forward to taking advantage of this site.



And we're looking forward to taking advantage of you.:smile:


----------



## iceguy303 (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Luck on the book,  I started writing as a hobby two years ago.  Just try to make it a habit and everything else will fall into place.


----------



## JesW (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent!  Thanks all!  :geek:


----------



## AlittlePlum (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome JesW!! AlittlePlum likes people!!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Jess and welcome.


----------



## Docta (Sep 15, 2008)

Yo


----------

